# Feeder Sets



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Do any of you guys utilise feeder sets? I came across them on the mutant YouTube channel with Rich Piana aka Mr California aka the man with the squarest head ever. It seems like a good enough idea but you do look like a bit of a weirdo struggling to bench just a bar the day after your chest workout.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Just me then.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Not heard of this before but sound interesting

Only thing is rich is full of ****, I seen a video of him saying that he trains arms for 8 hours ago


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

SILICONE KID!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dont do feeder sets as such but my warm up routine could be considered full body feeder sets. I do a shed load of all the big compounds with just the bar or 5kg dumbells and find it helps get my body going note than just warming up for what ever exercise I'm gonnavdo first.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

i knew it was gonna be this video lol. I've given them a go hitting the same muscle the next day for high reps. not convinced they are effective.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

jayDP said:


> Not heard of this before but sound interesting
> 
> Only thing is rich is full of ****, I seen a video of him saying that he trains arms for 8 hours ago


He does talk some ****, granted. I've been trying it out and it does feel amazing, great pumps. I suppose the only way to know is stick at it. I wonder if anyone has tried it long term besides old square head?


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to bed with a pump and dreaming about working out helps make your arms grow.

Stupid square head


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Havn't looked at the video, but have used feeder sets in the past.

Basically, if you have DOMS from yesterdays workout, do the same exercise that caused it, but with a really light weight and for high reps. This will put fresh blood into the muscle and the theory is that it buffers away any sh1t left in there.

Sort of a "Hair of the Dog" scenario... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

dt36 said:


> Havn't looked at the video, but have used feeder sets in the past.
> 
> Basically, if you have DOMS from yesterdays workout, do the same exercise that caused it, but with a really light weight and for high reps. This will put fresh blood into the muscle and the theory is that it buffers away any sh1t left in there.
> 
> Sort of a "Hair of the Dog" scenario... :thumbup1:


Yeah that's what cuboid cranium says in the video. Do you do this?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tasty said:


> Yeah that's what cuboid cranium says in the video. Do you do this?


Yes, occasionally. I don't see any harm with it as it's such a light weight. Definitely helps ease off the aches.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I do it if I got nothing better to do when sat in front of TV and there is a light DB around me.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Occasionally I do this when I'm in agony from a workout and don't really remember it being of any benefit


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well not quite the same but after leg day I do an hour ssc on bike in the morning which seems to help my legs recover quicker through the week.


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

Buzzz_ said:


> Going to bed with a pump and dreaming about working out helps make your arms grow.
> 
> Stupid square head


I can confirm that this won't work for your widge!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The idea of following a heavy workout with a lighter pumping one the next day (or later the same day) to aid recovery has been around a long time under different names. I think it can help to a degree, but is only really beneficial when a muscle is worked directly during a low frequency routine, say once a week or less. When training a muscle directly every 3-4 days the body develops greater recovery capacity as an adaptation anyway and so no need to do anything like this.


----------

